# Anyone going to the NAGA Grappling Tournament?



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

The NAGA Grappling Championship is June 28th and 29th in Fall River Massachusetts.

The info:

http://www.nagafighter.com/negc06-08_home.asp

If any of you guys go come by the ToeZup booth and i'll have a little something for you. :thumb02:

Anyone ever get to attend the NAGA tournaments?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish I was going. I'm not in shape right now to compete. My fat ass needs to lose like 15 pounds before I would be able to stand a chance with anyone. I might go up and watch if I don't have to work that day. If I do i'll definetly stop by the booth.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

ToeZup said:


> The NAGA Grappling Championship is June 28th and 29th in Fall River Massachusetts.
> 
> The info:
> 
> ...


I'm competing in the novice division, and I'll be looking for your booth.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I wish I lived a little closer. I just checked the directions from my house and it's an hour and 45 minutes away. The crappy part is I would have no problem driving up there because there is a ton of great grappling but I think i'm gonna have to work that day since I work saturdays. Sucks because last year I was in shape and was going to compete but missed out because of work. 

Good Luck Kin. Hope you do well. How long have you been training for?


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Good Luck Kin. Hope you do well. How long have you been training for?


Thanks a lot, man! I've been training for 10-11 months, so I should technically be in beginner, but this is my first competition and I hear that there is some HARDCORE sandbagging in NAGA tourneys. (For instance, someone told me that he saw a guy from his gym get flying triangled in the novice division.)

I intend to do beginner div for my next tournament, but my instructors insist that I do novice for my first comp.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ya I would do the novice div for this one since it's your first tournament and then next time do the beginner one. Naga is run really well and Kip does a great job of running it. You should have a ton of fun there. Make sure you post how you did.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Also does anybody know whether this one is replacing the one in RI on the 28th or if there are 2 NAGA events on the same day?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I jus checked out their website and there is nothing listed for that date in RI only the one in mass so it's prolly replacing it.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> I jus checked out their website and there is nothing listed for that date in RI only the one in mass so it's prolly replacing it.


Ah thanks. I was a little confused on that for a sec. My coaches said that it'd be in RI, but when I saw this thing, I was like "wtf? two NAGAs on the same day, so close together?"


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Kin said:


> I'm competing in the novice division, and I'll be looking for your booth.


Excellent I can't wait to see you there. I wish you luck my friend. Stop by i'll have a little something for you.



mjbish23 said:


> I jus checked out their website and there is nothing listed for that date in RI only the one in mass so it's prolly replacing it.


You are right it's just Mass.
Kipdoes do a great job. He lives about 10 minutes away from me.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went to the one in Georgia last year, but couldn't compete, I was going to compete this year but noone from my gym was going.

Ah well, it's a decent promotion but you sit around for like 5 hours waiting for your match and they keep telling you "5 more minutes"


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

I hear that ID06 it's a long weekend. I wish you luck for the next time you get to compete bro. "5 more minutes", classic.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

Woooo! Well today's the day. I hope to get some nice ToeZup attire while I'm there. (Also my birthday was two days ago, on Thurs, if that affects what I get. :thumb02


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck Kin.


----------

